# Bee tree!!!



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

The mail lady stopped me just before I got home a little bit ago and said someone up on the highway had some bees inside of a tree and they were wondering if I wanted to get them out.It only about a mile away and I told her to tell them no thanks.My brother then got after me to go and get up there and get them out of that tree.I told him its too much work.Then he says but you will have another colony.Then I explained.They are there and no one bothering then and they will give off several swarms every year and being close with swarm boxes here they can move in with no work at all.I have had 3 move in that came right strait from that direction and I think may have been from that tree.I knew there had to be some hives in that direction but no one knew of any beekeeper over there.Now I have a good idea where my swarms came from.I didnt see those other two come in so cant say about them.If you have a tree or something else that has bees in it close swarms and traps would be your best bet.You could also get some fresh new queens from them plus swarms are some comb building and bee raising power houses!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Free bee factory up the road, AKA Golden Goose!


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

snapper1d said:


> plus swarms are some comb building and bee raising power houses!


Amen to that! Hived a swarm this summer on undrawn wax foundation in a 10 frame deep. They had those frames more than 80% completely drawn in six days. Awesome colony! They have now drawn almost 80% of their second 10 frame deep in just 22 days since we hived them.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree with your thought process but I'd still talk with them. My concern is if they've made the effort to start asking about a removal their next move could be extermination. Personally, I'd take a jar of honey and go make a friend; I'd try to make myself their go to guy for their bee tree concerns and explanations.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I have a friend who cut a bee tree down and brought the section that was a hive back to his apiary. He gets several good swarms every year.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

I tell most homeowners to leave them. They won't kill the tree, and wont' kill people. We don't have Africanized hives here. Good for you.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm with Eikel, talk to them, you can explain what swarming is, it can be disconcerting to the unknowing. If they are concerned, you could put up a hogan trap, and manage it to produce starts. If I understand his method, that will most likely prevent swarming, and give you several colonies per year.
Bill


----------

